# Hi All, From Upstate NY



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi all! Just stumbled upon this Forum, so I figured I'd join up. My name is Stephen, but my friends call me SK. I'm from upstate NY, and I've only recently gotten back into decorating/prop building for Halloween. Looking forward to meeting some new folks and hopefully gaining and sharing ideas for new props. Anyone interested in checking out photos of our haunts can find them in our website at thehauntinggrounds.com


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

welcome! theres lots of good info all around.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Stumbling upon us is better than being dragged in kicking and screaming, which is how we usually how we get our victims. Glad to have you here.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, SK!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Welcom to the forum such a lovely place you can check out but you can never leave!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome...nice to meet you.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You have some really cool props. I especially like your ground breakers.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome SK


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there!!! WELCOME TO THE MADNESS!!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, for the warm welcome.

@ Joiseygal, thank you, my GB's are defininely a labor of love.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum SK


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, SK!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Hey SK and welcome...

How far upstate are you? I am originally from the Albany/Saratoga area.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

NoahFentz said:


> Hey SK and welcome...
> 
> How far upstate are you? I am originally from the Albany/Saratoga area.


Glenville, Just south of Burnt Hills (I believe you know where that is)


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

yes...my wife is from Burnt Hills..I'm from Broadalbin near Amsterdam. We go camping every August at Schroon


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard SK!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi and welcome, SK! I'm just about an hour upstate of you.


----------

